# Car Insurance and Home and buildings insurance



## valerie1

Hi
We will moving out to Abruzzo soon. Can anyone recommend good car insurance and home and buildings insurance please?

Also we are looking for insurance for the household goods in transit - we have had a quote from the removal company but would like to better it.

Thanks Valerie


----------



## Emmjay

Valerie,
In our experience (11 years in Italy) house insurance is quite reasonable and should not be more than about !50/200 Euro. Car insurance is ridiculously expensive and the industry is not very competitive. Always ask for a preventivo (quote) in advance. As you will be a new driver in the sense that they have no history of your driving record you will be paying the maximum.
There are a number of major companies like AXA, Milano, Generali, and so on but each town will have its own particular mix.
Cheers,

EmmJay


----------



## bunty16

valerie said:


> Hi
> We will moving out to Abruzzo soon. Can anyone recommend good car insurance and home and buildings insurance please?
> 
> Also we are looking for insurance for the household goods in transit - we have had a quote from the removal company but would like to better it.
> 
> Thanks Valerie


For contents and buildings there are 2 that I know of.

Intalsure you have to pay the whole years insurance up front. I recently tried to make a small claim with this company and it took ages and letters of complaint.
Intasure, you can pay monthly by direct debit. not sure re their customer service, hope I don't have to test them out.

Good luck with your move, which part of ABRUZZO are you moving to. There seems to be more ex-pats nearer to Pescara than in the L'Aquila region.


----------



## bunty16

bunty16 said:


> For contents and buildings there are 2 that I know of.
> 
> Intalsure you have to pay the whole years insurance up front. I recently tried to make a small claim with this company and it took ages and letters of complaint.
> Intasure, you can pay monthly by direct debit. not sure re their customer service, hope I don't have to test them out.
> 
> Good luck with your move, which part of ABRUZZO are you moving to. There seems to be more ex-pats nearer to Pescara than in the L'Aquila region.


Forgot to mention car insurance, I don't drive so cannot help you there.


----------



## valerie1

bunty16 said:


> For contents and buildings there are 2 that I know of.
> 
> Intalsure you have to pay the whole years insurance up front. I recently tried to make a small claim with this company and it took ages and letters of complaint.
> Intasure, you can pay monthly by direct debit. not sure re their customer service, hope I don't have to test them out.
> 
> Good luck with your move, which part of ABRUZZO are you moving to. There seems to be more ex-pats nearer to Pescara than in the L'Aquila region.


Hi

Thanks for you help. We are moving to Casalanguida. Where abouts are you?
Valerie


----------



## valerie1

Emmjay said:


> Valerie,
> In our experience (11 years in Italy) house insurance is quite reasonable and should not be more than about !50/200 Euro. Car insurance is ridiculously expensive and the industry is not very competitive. Always ask for a preventivo (quote) in advance. As you will be a new driver in the sense that they have no history of your driving record you will be paying the maximum.
> There are a number of major companies like AXA, Milano, Generali, and so on but each town will have its own particular mix.
> Cheers,
> 
> EmmJay


Hi Thanks for your help. Valerie


----------



## bunty16

valerie said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for you help. We are moving to Casalanguida. Where abouts are you?
> Valerie


I'm in L'Aquila. Hope you get your insurance sorted out


----------

